# Deputy arrested for pistol-whipping his father when he caught him with his wife



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

What a complete mess...

Sheriff's deputy arrested for pistol-whipping his father when he caught him having sex with his wife in their son's bedroom

From the article:

*"A betrayed husband has been charged after beating his father and hitting his wife in an alcohol-fueled rage after allegedly catching them having sex in his son's bedroom last month.

Caught in a bizarre family love triangle, Timothy John 'TJ' Brewer, 33, allegedly found his wife Logan Rae Brewer 'on top of his dad', respected Moab fire chief Wesley 'Corky' Brewer, after they had dinner at TJ's Utah home on July 11.

Furious at their love tryst, TJ 'backhanded' his wife and pointed a gun at her, before 'pistol whipping' his father, who later stabbed himself."*


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably worth the aggravation he is going to go through. Did the father die of his self inflicted wounds?


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

SO he lost it... Who wouldn't. He needs to plead temp insanity.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like some Alabama, Jerry Springer, WalMart style domestic drama. Where is San Juan County?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> Sounds like some Alabama, Jerry Springer, WalMart style domestic drama. Where is San Juan County?



It says in the TJ's Utah home (as truth seeker originally posted as well).


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Son overreacted, but in that sitch, drunk, I'd probably do the same. I guess now he's going to get fired, do some time, lose custody of his kids, etc.

Horrible situation for that entire family. Too bad dear ol' dad couldn't finish the job with his knife.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Well let's see...

The idea of law enforcement is to serve and protect.

His wife was serv[icing] his father and so the deputy protected his wife.

Seems plausible.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

I know Moab. Beautiful small town right next to Arches National monument. I was there working in the late 70s as a teenager. Went back to visit in 2005 Mountain biking mecca now. Population is only about 5k. There is absolutely no where for any of them to hide. Someone is going to have to move away. Sad sad sad.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw where the Utah AG dropped all but two of the charges, assault and assault on an officer. Attempted murder is out. I guess they figured, probably rightly, that the prosecution would have a very tough time with a jury, and they'll let the perp plea out with little time behind bars if any.

But yeah, I can only imagine the custody battle. But on their son's bed?? He may have a chance after all.

Horrible, horrible situation. I hope the officer gets help dealing, because he's going to need it.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

thunderstruck said:


> Son overreacted, but in that sitch, drunk, I'd probably do the same. I guess now he's going to get fired, do some time, lose custody of his kids, etc.
> 
> Horrible situation for that entire family. Too bad dear ol' dad couldn't finish the job with his knife.


I think the fix is already in. Charges dropped to 2 class A misdemeanors. If all these folks were not in the uniformed services there would be felony charges.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I read both son and father resigned from the sherrif's office and fire dept respectively. The cheating Dad is going to go through hell living in that town. I can't see how he won't move on. I also see the wife must be very upset and regretful if she refuses to testify against her husband. Then again, she may be simply trying to save her own skin since she is probably already viewed as a POS in the community.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Horrible.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I also see the wife must be very upset and regretful if she refuses to testify against her husband. Then again, she may be simply trying to save her own skin since she is probably already viewed as a POS in the community.


Maybe she does have regrets. 

Or...maybe she knows her ex-hubby can't write checks to her while sitting in the can. 

Total effin trainwreck for those poor kids.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> I think the fix is already in. Charges dropped to 2 class A misdemeanors. If all these folks were not in the uniformed services there would be felony charges.


I disagree, and this is coming from a guy who's really hard on cops who cross the line.

He did restrain himself, he didn't shoot either one when that could have easily happened. I don't think a DA would want to take this charge before a jury whether or not the guy was a LEO.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a Loretta Lynn song right there.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Thinking also on poor Dad's wife (can't read whether she's also BH's mom), and those kids in an small town.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

wife ain't saying much---cept she won't go agst her H----she's laying low---but she will get to explain to her kids--why they don't have a father for however long he gets put away

It all comes back to her-------she's the one who sold out her family---------BUT FOR


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

OK, the funny thing is that there was a thread here not that long ago that turned out to be a fake where the person claimed to be a woman having an affair with her FIL.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> I think the fix is already in. Charges dropped to 2 class A misdemeanors. If all these folks were not in the uniformed services there would be felony charges.


I totally disagree that the fix is in due to him being a cop. That may have weight with some but indeed the guy had every right to lose it. Being a cop is actually a double edged sword in this case. In fact not shooting his dad showed great restraint.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> Deseret News reports TJ'S wife will refuse to testify against her husband if called to do so, filing notice she intends to assert spousal privilege"
> 
> Well, it's too little, too late but at least she is doing _*something *_right.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> I totally disagree that the fix is in due to him being a cop. That may have weight with some but indeed the guy had every right to lose it. Being a cop is actually a double edged sword in this case. *In fact not shooting his dad showed great restraint.*


Booze, firearms, knives and infidelity- it is a miracle this was not an even greater tragedy....


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Utah?. Isn't that state dominated by Mormons? and they are both in public service (police & firefighter)? I'm pretty sure they do not take infidelity lightly and wield some serious political power there. 

That's gonna get messy messy messy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Moab is a Mormon community. The dad will get censured at most, but LDS being the patriarchal system it is, he will not lose much. The wives will stay cloistered away and do what they are told. The son will probably not get to have any restitution at all for the loss of his job or the suffering inflicted on him. He has no power in terms of the relationship between he and his dad. And the church will most likely not allow him to divorce his WW. He and his wife must stay married and make offspring to inhabit the planet they will be given in the next life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dude, they were all drunk. Mormons, they are not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Im sure Jerry Springer would be proud.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Dude, they were all drunk. Mormons, they are not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good point ....

B A Z I N G A


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope he had a clean record before this and doesn't get jail time.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> Good point ....
> 
> B A Z I N G A


I deleted my post. Sorry Mormons. Viking bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Former deputy sentenced for assault after catching wife, father having sex | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

No jail just probation!:smthumbup:Gee common sense prevailed


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Everyone needs to move away from that place


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Man I feel bad for those kids.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

LostViking said:


> I deleted my post. Sorry Mormons. Viking bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't worry. They'll forgive you.

Though I did know a Mormon Bishop with a very, very pretty wife, and he had an affair with a Mormon woman who was ugly in both looks at soul.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

What's not at all right is the BS is the one being charged and he's restricted from seeing his kids unsupervised.

His scumbag father and cheating wife are being treated like the victims here when they are the ones who did the crime.

The fact that the WW and scum father weren't killed shows that the son heavily restrained himself.

He's the real victim here and the hero for restraining himself.

He should get the house and kids and his wife should be forced to get a job to pay him spousal and child support.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> What's not at all right is the BS is the one being charged and he's restricted from seeing his kids unsupervised.
> 
> His scumbag father and cheating wife are being treated like the victims here when they are the ones who did the crime.
> 
> ...


The restraining order was dropped today and he got probation.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the father tried to commit suicide---he lived---he gets to face the 5,000 people who live in Moab----his future, ain't gonna be pretty---as to the wife-----we'll have to see what the H, decides as to whether to have a future with her or not--------

This is a real nasty double betrayal---but the lovers knew what they were doing, cuz they locked the door---this just wasn't a falling down drunk, sex party----its real possible, there was an affair going on for a while


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

jnj express said:


> I think the father tried to commit suicide---he lived---he gets to face the 5,000 people who live in Moab----his future, ain't gonna be pretty---as to the wife-----we'll have to see what the H, decides as to whether to have a future with her or not--------
> 
> This is a real nasty double betrayal---but the lovers knew what they were doing, cuz they locked the door---this just wasn't a falling down drunk, sex party----its real possible, there was an affair going on for a while


Time to DNA the kids-sigh-she called up fil to come over for drinks.


----------



## hellosp (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, I can't even imagine that double betrayal. His wife and his freakin' Dad?!!!! That's terrible. I truly feel for him. I hope everything works out for him and the children involved and his WS/OM-Dad get some consequences (which it looks like, since their names are all over the internet with what happened.)


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Dude, they were all drunk. Mormons, they are not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you know why you should always take at least two and never take only one Mormon fishing?




If you only take one they will drink all of your beer.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

If the family has any honor they will excommunicate the father forever from the extended family and community. Guys like him are like a cancer and they'll just destroy more if you let them stay.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jnj express said:


> wife ain't saying much---cept she won't go agst her H----she's laying low---but she will get to explain to her kids--why they don't have a father for however long he gets put away
> 
> It all comes back to her-------she's the one who sold out her family---------BUT FOR


Yea, the father (husband's father) has no culpability here. He must have been a victim. He had nothing to do with selling out his own son's family... right.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Ele----the father is very much a lowlife jerk---but eventually it still is the wife's decision to cheat on her family, or not cheat on her family----unless she was raped---it is always gonna be the cheating spouse's decision whether to betray or not betray----in essence the AP is really only along for the ride

That doesn't mean the AP, isn't scum, and yes they are in their doing their best to get the cheater to do whatever it is, to keep the A rolling---but bottom line it is always the cheaters decision


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> What's not at all right is the BS is the one being charged and he's restricted from seeing his kids unsupervised.
> 
> His scumbag father and cheating wife are being treated like the victims here when they are the ones who did the crime.
> 
> ...


If this happens in America, this is the way it goes. If the guy's wife caught her mother riding her husband and responded in similar manner, there wouldn't have been any charges leveled.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Yuck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

"Mommy, is it true what all the kids at school are saying? That Daddy caught you having sex with grampa?"

Totally sick.


----------



## Anuvia (Jul 10, 2013)

The BS might have been raising his little brother all this time and not his son. LOL


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Don't worry. They'll forgive you.
> 
> Though I did know a Mormon Bishop with a *very, very pretty wife*, and he had an affair with a Mormon woman who was ugly in both looks at soul.


Not to threadjack but the number of beautiful women in the LDS church is absurd, as is their willingness to date men with lower sex rank. Genetically, I suppose that the concentration of believers in one geographic area has allowed the characteristics to permeate the common gene pool more effectively, but still.

I dated a Mormon girl for about seven months in my early twenties (finally broke it off when the demand for commitment, both to her and her cult, were explicitly made) and I have no problem admitting that she was totally out of my league. Batsh!t cuh-razy, but gorgeous.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

One good thing came out of this. BS got the best case of exposure of the A done ever.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Hey Ele----the father is very much a lowlife jerk---but eventually it still is the wife's decision to cheat on her family, or not cheat on her family----unless she was raped---it is always gonna be the cheating spouse's decision whether to betray or not betray----in essence the AP is really only along for the ride
> 
> That doesn't mean the AP, isn't scum, and yes they are in their doing their best to get the cheater to do whatever it is, to keep the A rolling---but bottom line it is always the cheaters decision


This is not a case of a 'normal' affair partner. He is the FATHER to her husband. That's makes the father's part in this far greater than it would be otherwise.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Anuvia said:


> The BS might have been raising his little brother all this time and not his son. LOL


"LOL"?


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> This is not a case of a 'normal' affair partner. He is the FATHER to her husband. That's makes the father's part in this far greater than it would be otherwise.


:iagree:

This goes far beyond the usual level of disgusting that goes with being an AP.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ovid said:


> One good thing came out of this. BS got the best case of exposure of the A done ever.


I hope people there help him and give him a job I mean heck this was an extreme case maybe he can get his old job back. He should tell his mother to give his dad a polygraph to see how long this has really been going on I mean just plain ick!


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Anuvia said:


> The BS might have been raising his little brother all this time and not his son. LOL


I don't get how that is funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

tom67 said:


> I hope people there help him and give him a job I mean heck this was an extreme case maybe he can get his old job back. He should tell his mother to give his dad a polygraph to see how long this has really been going on I mean just plain ick!


He has an assault charge on his record. The Feds will not allow him to own firearms. His career as a cop is over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> He has an assault charge on his record. The Feds will not allow him to own firearms. His career as a cop is over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They were reduced to misdimeanor charges though... well wifey better look for a job too geez this p!sses me off.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I think misdemeanor assault disqualifies a person for gun ownership too. I'm not sure. Maybe someone more knowledgeable can chime in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

LostViking said:


> I think misdemeanor assault disqualifies a person for gun ownership too. I'm not sure. Maybe someone more knowledgeable can chime in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Without googling it, I don't know for sure, but I imagine in most states it takes a felony, and maybe only certain felonies, for that to happen. After all, every time you pay a speeding ticket you are at least in effect pleading guilty to a misdemeanor.

What will likely hurt him is specifically pleading out to assault on an officer. You never know, though. Even there the extenuating circumstances and the desperate need on the part of some communities for officers may well make a difference.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

But his dad was a fireman, not a cop. How is that an assault on an officer? Did I miss something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

LostViking said:


> But his dad was a fireman, not a cop. How is that an assault on an officer? Did I miss something?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When he showed up drunk at the hospital he walloped a city cop in the head as they were trying to restrain him.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

GTdad said:


> When he showed up drunk at the hospital he walloped a city cop in the head as they were trying to restrain him.


Oh yes. I went back and read it again. Well he probably knew the guy. They probably went to school together. That's why the charges were reduced. I

What is really sad is that now the cat is out of the bag, it is the kids who will suffer the most. They will be called inbreds and treated horribly by the townspeople. I bet you this guy is already making plans to move the family to another town far far away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Oh yes. I went back and read it again. Well he probably knew the guy. They probably went to school together. That's why the charges were reduced. I
> 
> What is really sad is that now the cat is out of the bag, it is the kids who will suffer the most. They will be called inbreds and treated horribly by the townspeople. I bet you this guy is already making plans to move the family to another town far far away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Problem with moving is that he is on probation for 24 months and would have to get a hearing to move out of county let alone state I think. Yep wifey screwed this family.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Twisted and sad.

The story is meaningful because I happen to know the father and have met the son, and I spent most of my life as a practicing Mormon. I don't live in that area, so most of my information is what has been posted.

The religion things really aren't a big factor in their circle; not to knock or endorse the LDS Church.

On a personal level, it is very disturbing to hear the story.

As a BH with a very active Mormon exWW, it is difficult taking the church teachings seriously. I don't hate the religion, but it is not for me to continue to participate.

No offense on the humor. Lol! Anybody that can't laugh at their quirks is not in touch with reality. Same goes for groups, IMO.

My issues with the religion were discussed in my only thread, if you want that perspective.

Crazy sh!t.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my coworkers is an ex Mormon and grew up in Blanding which is near Moab. He has told me the basics of how the LDS religion works in relation to marriage. Very interesting doctrine. He left the religion, well he actually fled when he graduated high school. He refused to do the required two year mission and as a result his family disowned him. I should ask him if he heard about this story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Hey Ele----the father is very much a lowlife jerk---but eventually it still is the wife's decision to cheat on her family, or not cheat on her family----unless she was raped---it is always gonna be the cheating spouse's decision whether to betray or not betray----in essence the AP is really only along for the ride
> 
> That doesn't mean the AP, isn't scum, and yes they are in their doing their best to get the cheater to do whatever it is, to keep the A rolling---but bottom line it is always the cheaters decision


Sigh. No need to choose one or the other. They both are accountable for their actions.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> Sigh. No need to choose one or the other. They both are accountable for their actions.


:iagree: This is a mess that the participants will not soon get past - if ever..especially the BH


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

with a father and wife like that who needs enemies.....


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope the son divorces the skank and gets custody of the kids. What a nightmare. I simply do not understand his wife's mentality. The dad I understand: he's scum of the earth. But what makes a young woman want to bang her husband's dad? What life events shaped her into being the kind of person who could do that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

LostViking said:


> One of my coworkers is an ex Mormon and grew up in Blanding which is near Moab. He has told me the basics of how the LDS religion works in relation to marriage. Very interesting doctrine. He left the religion, well he actually fled when he graduated high school. He refused to do the required two year mission and as a result his family disowned him. I should ask him if he heard about this story.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Being disowned and fleeing, means your coworker was probably from one of the off shots not the main Mormon religion. The two years is not required, but family idiocy may make it seem that way.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Being disowned and fleeing, means your coworker was probably from one of the off shots not the main Mormon religion. The two years is not required, but family idiocy may make it seem that way.


You are probably correct. He does not seem too broken up about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Being disowned and fleeing, means your coworker was probably from one of the off shots not the main Mormon religion. The two years is not required, but family idiocy may make it seem that way.


Some families make it that way even if they are not one of the offshoots.

Here is another good example of why stereotyping is not good: You can't define people by their religion. Two Mormon people I know are the most honest, trustworthy people I've ever met. I've also known dishonest scumbags. To define either based on their religion or to define the religion by either is unfair to all.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Some families make it that way even if they are not one of the offshoots.


 I know, that why I said probably. That's also why I said


> The two years is not required, but family idiocy may make it seem that way.


 We are saying the exact same thing.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

LostViking said:


> I don't get how that is funny.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not funny.

Not even when said with a sarcastic laugh.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Father and wife are very lucky to be alive today and that is the worst sickest betrayal I can think of.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Reading some responses TJ is spoken of very highly I really hope he gets some support gets a job and rebuilds his life.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

LostViking said:


> I don't get how that is funny.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dang, I missed the LOL at the end. Totally changes it. Particularly on a forum where there are some men who have raised another man's child unknowing.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

If he doesn't have the money right now I would get it from mom and DNA test the kids now. I'm sure she would be more than happy to do it considering what her hubby did to her son.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Dang, I missed the LOL at the end. Totally changes it. Particularly on a forum where there are some men who have raised another man's child unknowing.


Sometimes you gotta look the devil in the face an laugh at him. A lot of humor has behind it a hard painful truth, so it's easy to say "never ever go there, it's not funny",

But if you do that and censor such things then you: 1) give more power to the nasty reality behind it by making it taboo ;2) vilify the observer instead of the practitioner of the act ; 3) turn us politically correct which stifles true valuable discussion; 4) remove humor as a healing tool, because laughter even at dark things helps us heal.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> Sometimes you gotta look the devil in the face an laugh at him. A lot of humor has behind it a hard painful truth, so it's easy to say "never ever go there, it's not funny",
> 
> But if you do that and censor such things then you: 1) give more power to the nasty reality behind it by making it taboo ;2) vilify the observer instead of the practitioner of the act ; 3) turn us politically correct which stifles true valuable discussion; 4) remove humor as a healing tool, because laughter even at dark things helps us heal.


Look I am all for free speech. I'm not censuring. If I was I would have asked that he go back and edit his post. I just disagree that it is funny. With free speech comes responsibility and the expectation that someone may call you on what you said. I don't always live up to that either. I've said some pretty boneheaded things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Look I am all for free speech. I'm not censuring.


I'll just point out that we all have freedom of speech (at least those of us in the US), but not here. We're all guests and are subject to the rules of this website.

I also think the very last part is borderline acceptable. It's certainly rude on this very sub-forum.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I think what is most disturbing is that the dad and DIL had to have been enjoying the danger and titillation of banging each other just a few feet away from the where the oblivious son was sleeping. This affair had to have been going on for some time. Fvcking sick people to treat someone they are supposed to love like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> I think what is most disturbing is that the dad and DIL had to have been enjoying the danger and titillation of banging each other just a few feet away from the where the oblivious son was sleeping. This affair had to have been going on for some time. Fvcking sick people to treat someone they are supposed to love like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope his mother is taking hubby corky to the cleaners in the near future.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

tom67 said:


> I hope his mother is taking hubby corky to the cleaners in the near future.


He should willingly give her whatever she wants. He's slime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Talk about exposure, I heard them talking about thus story on the radio here in LA this week.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Talk about exposure, I heard them talking about thus story on the radio here in LA this week.


Sheesh with all the stuff going on in hollyweird you would think that would be enough.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll bet TJ will get plenty of sympathy f^cks down the road. I have a feeling he is going to rebound.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

tom67 said:


> I'll bet TJ will get plenty of sympathy f^cks down the road. I have a feeling he is going to rebound.


I hope so. He must be absolutely humiliated. 

And I feel sorry for the mother in law. Could you imagine what it would be like living on that small tight knit community, having to walk down the sidewalk with people whispering behind your back, going to the store and everyone avoiding you or staring as you walk by? Must be awful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LostViking said:


> I hope so. He must be absolutely humiliated.
> 
> And I feel sorry for the mother in law. Could you imagine what it would be like living on that small tight knit community, having to walk down the sidewalk with people whispering behind your back, going to the store and everyone avoiding you or staring as you walk by? Must be awful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The wife and fil should be worrying more about that TJ and mom should hold their heads high. God this p!sses me off!


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

It was a thread in here a while ago about a wife cheating with her father in law before marriage and then again a few years into the marriage. Maybe it's this one?
People assumed it was a troll and the OP got banned. This article stands as proof that such situations do exist for real, and cheaters can really be that messed up in the head...


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Shocking... The son might find himself a new wife, one day, but he can never find himself a new father. Such deep, dark betrayal from a parent...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully, Dadly Dowrong will get many questions about what happened to his face. "Well I got hit with a pistol........."


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Hortensia said:


> It was a thread in here a while ago about a wife cheating with her father in law before marriage and then again a few years into the marriage. Maybe it's this one?
> People assumed it was a troll and the OP got banned. This article stands as proof that such situations do exist for real, and cheaters can really be that messed up in the head...


This happened a month ago. It's for real.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I googled Corky's name alongside Moab. Came up with pics of him and his wife. The mom is a very attractive lady. I also read one of the initial reports on one of the local newspapers. The comments from readers were mostly reactions of shock. Some of them thought it was a big lie and that a beloved public servant, a man with unimpeachable character like Corky, would be capable of such a thing. This guy was a sleaze con man living a double life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> I googled Corky's name alongside Moab. Came up with pics of him and his wife. The mom is a very attractive lady. I also read one of the initial reports on one of the local newspapers. The comments from readers were mostly reactions of shock. *Some of them thought it was a big lie and that a beloved public servant, a man with unimpeachable character like Corky, would be capable of such a thing. * This guy was a sleaze con man living a double life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A big lie? :rofl: That is the thing...this sort of behavior tends to shock people because it comes from a person who otherwise seems like a decent human being. Which we know the father is not...


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> A big lie? :rofl: That is the thing...this sort of behavior tends to shock people because it comes from a person who otherwise seems like a decent human being. Which we know the father is not...


I'll find that newspaper web page and you can read the comments. Everyone thought TJ was drunk or on drugs and assumed he assaulted his dad for no good reason. This was before the official police report was leaked to the press. Everyone was quick to jump to Corky's defense and make TJ out to be a villain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> I'll find that newspaper web page and you can read the comments. Everyone thought TJ was drunk or on drugs and assumed he assaulted his dad for no good reason. This was before the official police report was leaked to the press. Everyone was quick to jump to Corky's defense and make TJ out to be a villain.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Poor guy...he gets betrayed in the worst possible way and the court of public opinion is looking to hang him as well...he's not having a good month...


----------



## oldmittens (Dec 2, 2011)

what ever happened to this guy after?


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Does it remind you of someone old mittens?

I hope you and your kids are doing ok...

HM


----------



## oldmittens (Dec 2, 2011)

haha no but its a shocking story, I mean how low must you be to sleep with your own son's wife, my god!!!

We are all doing good kids are great considering


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Good to hear and yes his dad is lower than low.


----------



## oldmittens (Dec 2, 2011)

did he divorce his wife after??


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I googled the local papers. No news. I hope he divorces her sorry azz. Too bad he can't divorce his dad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is an update from August 8th.

No jail time.
He resigned.
The dad resigned.
Restraining order lifted.
He got a fine and parole.

And his life is a mess.

No status as to wife or kids.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=byFqS9U7oCWd25cZL9BbLw&bvm=bv.52434380,d.dmg


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That link was from a couple months ago. No news since then. It's over and forgotten now. Just another skeleton to throw in the collective community closet. 

The fact that the dad was distraught and attempted to take his own life leads me to believe that the daughter in law was the instigator in all this. The dad was just a weak fool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

I will find out from some of the people that I know that are part of the community.

The story probably has lost its spark for the press, but the human side would still be interesting for us.

I will post when I get a chance to talk to those in the know.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I need to get up to Utah and do some pronghorn hunting. Moab is a nice little town and has some really good cafes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> That link was from a couple months ago. No news since then. It's over and forgotten now. Just another skeleton to throw in the collective community closet.
> 
> The fact that the dad was distraught and attempted to take his own life leads me to believe that the daughter in law was the instigator in all this. The dad was just a weak fool.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I bet it was more the humiliation and shame that the dad is receiving from the nationwide press that is pushing him to do those things. He was a fool, but i bet he pushed as much as she did for it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovemytruck said:


> I will find out from some of the people that I know that are part of the community.
> 
> The story probably has lost its spark for the press, but the human side would still be interesting for us.
> 
> I will post when I get a chance to talk to those in the know.


Thanks for doing that I hope the husband gets a job soon. those poor kids.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I need to get up to Utah and do some pronghorn hunting. Moab is a nice little town and has some really good cafes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thread jack...

Moab is a great little town. I love it there.  I get there 2-3 times a year for work.

Good luck on the speed goat. I would expect a pic in my message box if you are successful. Better than porn for a guy my age! Lol!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like Moab and Blanding and all the little towns there in the four corners. I hate it when nasty things like this are perpetrated by otherwise nice upstanding people. Shakes your faith in humanity. I feel so bad for those kids having to grow up with that cloud over them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I like Moab and Blanding and all the little towns there in the four corners. I hate it when nasty things like this are perpetrated by otherwise nice upstanding people. Shakes your faith in humanity. I feel so bad for those kids having to grow up with that cloud over them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They have no choice but to move imo, but now because of mom dad has no job ugh!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I did see that he was sentenced to only 2 class A misdemeanors instead of the original much harsher charges.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Some pics of the family: 










Father and son in happier times. 










Corky Brewer and his betrayed wife. 










Logan Brewer and one of the children. 










Husband and WW. 










Brewer Family before the storm.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Brings it home when you see the smiling faces.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

I feel bad for the kids and both BS in that situation.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I would be nice to know what is going on with them.

D is naturaly the only option.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It cannot be anything but divorce after a betrayal of this magnitude. Hopefully he has found a job and is getting his ducks in a row.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovemytruck will find out when he has a chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Didn’t you hear?

Log.... B... ...er walked in on Tim... B... ...er having sex with her mother, while out on bail.

*I hear she was somewhat angry.

*I wonder why that would be.



P.S.:
posted in anger. No disrespect intended towards her mother.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, the dad looks like an a$$hole, and the cheating wife looks like trash.

Poor kids having a mother without morals and a degenerate idiot a$$hole for a grandfather.

This is when you need a generic flush to purge the garbage from your DNA.

Any guy that did what the grandfather did, deserves to die very sad and lonely after a very long life.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Talk about needing some paternity tests done.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

theroad said:


> Talk about needing some paternity tests done.


:iagree: How long has that been going on.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

[B]carpenoctem[/B] said:


> Didn’t you hear?
> 
> Log.... B... ...er walked in on Tim... B... ...er having sex with her mother, while out on bail.
> 
> ...


WTF?

Give me the number of your dealer dude. I'd like to try some of what you're smoking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Give me the number of your dealer dude. I'd like to try some of what you're smoking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ugh...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Give me the number of your dealer dude. I'd like to try some of what you're smoking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Bandit:

I don't smoke (cigarette / weed). I don't drink. I don't snort.

STILL, am neither sane, nor healthy, or wealthy.

irony of life, I guess.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Are any of us sane?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Are any of us sane?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right define "normal" Ah life on life's terms.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyway, the WW, skank that she is, isn't a bad looking girl. I just wonder why she got the hots for the geezer. He's not handsome. TJ could stand to hit the track, but he's better looking than his dad. Guess sliminess trumps looks any day when you have a like-minded cheating partner. 

I wonder if that's how Corky got his nickname? Plugging the holes of all the willing married women in town?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

WW looks like the FIL is NOT the first relative she has banged...Jerry Springer fodder for sure

If he HAD shot the wife and dad, and I was on the jury...acquital!!!
Not saying he should have, but I would have understood why

I hope he is banging away at her while he prepares the D...he needs to get away from her...

And FIL??? I would NEVER EVER let him see his grandkids again...thats why I wouldnt do a paternity test, just in case he is the daddy of one or more...

the selfish piece of ****e didnt stab himself out of grief for what he did to his son, he stabbed himself so he wouldnt have to face the embarrassment of being a giant pile of douche

what a mess...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder how many women in that town are coming out of the woodwork admitting they slept with Corky?


I grew up in a small town like Moab and all small towns usually have one Don Juan who makes the rounds to all the slvttier married gals. Alot of the husbands don't care because they're having affairs of their own. Small towns are great to live in but they are perfect growth medium for cheating. Boredom, alcoholism, economic depression, lack of options....all these things can cause weak people to cheat, and small towns are plagued with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I wonder how many women in that town are coming out of the woodwork admitting they slept with Corky?
> 
> 
> I grew up in a small town like Moab and all small towns usually have one Don Juan who makes the rounds to all the slvttier married gals. Alot of the husbands don't care because they're having affairs of their own. Small towns are great to live in but they are perfect growth medium for cheating. Boredom, alcoholism, economic depression, lack of options....all these things can cause weak people to cheat, and small towns are plagued with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All towns, large and small are plagued with it. It is just everyone knows everyone in a small town and news travels fast due to the boredom and gossiping.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Squeakr said:


> All towns, large and small are plagued with it. It is just everyone knows everyone in a small town and news travels fast due to the boredom and gossiping.


Yep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Zombie thread update!

I finally found out more about this story from a news report.

Still a sad story.

Utah cops face disciplinary action | FOX13Now.com - News for Salt Lake City, Ogden, Provo and beyond


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovemytruck said:


> Zombie thread update!
> 
> I finally found out more about this story from a news report.
> 
> ...


He deserved a medal not a suspension


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> He deserved a medal not a suspension


:iagree:
here
https://www.facebook.com/people/Tj-Brewer/100002029204304
Notice it's not his w in the picture.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

On his fb it says he works for the fire dept.
At least he was able to find work.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Lovemytruck said:


> Zombie thread update!
> 
> I finally found out more about this story from a news report.
> 
> ...


I'm sure when he saw it, he didn't think "Oh she's cheating on me, I'm going to pistol whip my father"... I'm sure it happened in rage and there was no thought to the violent response.

Could you imagine that? A family gathering and everyone is like "where is your wife?" and others are like "where is grandpa" and you walk in on them boning?


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I'm sure when he saw it, he didn't think "Oh she's cheating on me, I'm going to pistol whip my father"... I'm sure it happened in rage and there was no thought to the violent response.
> 
> Could you imagine that? A family gathering and everyone is like "where is your wife?" and others are like "where is grandpa" and you walk in on them boning?


Yup. Sickening. I knew the "grandpa" through work. For the life of me I don't know why a woman would want to have sex with him. LOL!

People are weird.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovemytruck said:


> Yup. Sickening. I knew the "grandpa" through work. For the life of me I don't know why a woman would want to have sex with him. LOL!
> 
> People are weird.


What is the son like?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

ugg..... What a horrible story. He should have shot them both. I can't imagine how horrible the kids lives will be now with that being a part of there lives. 

Truly sad.

Clay


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> What is the son like?


He is a classic nice guy. I think he had to be with a father like Corky.

I hate getting too deep into the alpha-beta debate, but it was really that. Dad was a tough talking, take not sh!t type, and the son was a pleaser.

I have been asking friends who live in Moab about them. Most are not sure about the end result. It seems that a hush has settled over the public side of it.

It amazes me to know what people are capable of doing to friends and family.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Clay2013 said:


> ugg..... What a horrible story. He should have shot them both. I can't imagine how horrible the kids lives will be now with that being a part of there lives.
> 
> Truly sad.
> 
> Clay


Actually Corky tried to commit suicide. That is why he was sent to the hospital.

Imagine what the mother must be feeling too. She had to call 911 to save him. Stupid. I am glad that Corky was able to live and face the humiliation.

I wonder what TJ pays in child support/alimony now.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a comment from someone in town from the stir


nonmember avatar
Nonmember comment from Kayla
Yesterday at 1:58 PM
Ok I can personally comment on this because I LIVE in Moab, Utah and KNOW the entire Brewer family and have for years. And honestly you are all idiots for saying that he got off easily and should have never been a cop. He is a GREAT cop especially considering that down here in this stupid town the police chief is a KNOWN meth head along with his wife. And that another cop is only dozens of kids phones supplying alcohol to minors and partying with them oh and another who has sex with young girls to get them out of tickets. TJ is a GOOD cop in a slew of bad cops and I'm sorry but if he was DRUNK and holy pistol whipped his father when he COULD HAVE KILLED HIM THERE!! Shows a lot of restraint, yes he did go to the hospital yes he did assault his uncle but when you're drunk walking in on your wife screwing your dad in YOUR SONS bed. Yeah not one of you can say that you would NOT have freaked out. Him being a cop doesn't make him immune to emotional pain give him a break. You judgement idiots.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Here is a comment from someone in town from the stir
> 
> 
> nonmember avatar
> ...


What a challenging life that man lived...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

treyvion said:


> What a challenging life that man lived...


I'm sure he had PTSD and probably won't be the same but everyone that has commented at various sites that knew him didn't have a bad thing to say.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

tom67 said:


> I'm sure he had PTSD and probably won't be the same but everyone that has commented at various sites that knew him didn't have a bad thing to say.


He probably had PTSD and stress and trauma from many of his peers at work being dirty. The father boning the wife was the very last straw. I'm sure he exploded on the father...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn. What a sh*tty story. I don't think I'd have stopped at a simple pistol-whipping.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Typical CYA bureaucratic bullsh!t. I hope the kid doesn't become an alcoholic or lapse into depression over this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> :iagree:
> here
> https://www.facebook.com/people/Tj-Brewer/100002029204304
> Notice it's not his w in the picture.


No that's definitely not his skank wife. Maybe he's traded up? If so good for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> No that's definitely not his skank wife. Maybe he's traded up? If so good for him.


Based on his picture from the news article, I'd say his FB profile pic is an older pic. So who knows... Hope not, though.

ETA: According to comments in the pic, the woman shown probably isn't his wife. She does, however, appear to be married to another guy. I'm sure it's just an old GF or something like that.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't even imagine how one picks up the pieces from this - all of it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I can't even imagine how one picks up the pieces from this - all of it.


1. Disown father
2. Divorce wife
3. Move on (...somehow)
4. Visit father on deathbed, spit in his face
5. Piss on father's grave
6. Outlive ex-wife, do the same to her

Hell, depending on how old the kids were, I'd even consider taking my mother's maiden name as my surname and doing the same for my children.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> 1. Disown father
> 2. Divorce wife
> 3. Move on (...somehow)
> 4. Visit father on deathbed, spit in his face
> 5. Piss on father's grave


Thats a good start. :smthumbup:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Thats a good start. :smthumbup:


Updated list...


1. Disown father
2. Divorce wife
3. Move on (...somehow)
4. Visit father on deathbed, spit in his face
5. Piss on father's grave
6. Outlive ex-wife, do the same to her

Hell, depending on how old the kids were, I'd even consider taking my mother's maiden name as my surname and doing the same for my children.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

People and their selfish, nasty skankiness never cease to amaze me.

Simply intolerable behavior, wish there were a stronger word to use. A man boning his son's wife....A woman screwing her husband's father....Its like Sodom and Gomorrah. Too depraved to even attempt to fix.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow a father doing this


The human race has become beyond repair


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Based on his picture from the news article, I'd say his FB profile pic is an older pic. So who knows... Hope not, though.
> 
> ETA: According to comments in the pic, the woman shown probably isn't his wife. She does, however, appear to be married to another guy. I'm sure it's just an old GF or something like that.


His sister.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In Texas, under some archaic frontier statute, the H could have killed the father and wife in the event that the "sex/rape" was going on within the confines of his own domicile, i. e. "the King and his castle."

Which would have largely given him a defense to killing them both! I'm highly surprised that Utah doesn't have a similar statute on the books from those old frontier days!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Forest said:


> People and their selfish, nasty skankiness never cease to amaze me.
> 
> Simply intolerable behavior, wish there were a stronger word to use. A man boning his son's wife....A woman screwing her husband's father....Its like Sodom and Gomorrah. Too depraved to even attempt to fix.


*This really seems to be so damn nasty, that Jerry Springer absolutely wouldn't touch it with a 40 foot fork!

And I thought that my rich, XW was bad enough in her own right and for her own sordid, self-serving actions, that you could probably find her picture posted up for all to see under the word "skank" in Webster's Dictionary! 

But after having read this, I really think that I owe my skanky XW, at least, some form of a small apology!*


----------

